# New baby and udder problems.



## RAK123 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hello All!

I had a surprise birth two days ago. I just bought two very skinny goats in July, and (I am new to goats) I did not realize one was pregnant until she gave a surprise birth in the middle of my field! 
When I bought the mother (Saanen) (age unknown) I saw pictures of her on craigslist, drove an hour to pick her up, and found out she had a deformed udder. (One side was good, the other side wasn't nursed on and shrunk). I was disappointed, but I bought her.

Mother is doing fine, when I found the baby she was standing, nursing, and mostly dry. She only had one.


My question is: One side of the udder (the good side) the baby is nursing on. When I squeeze it milk comes out, but it looks kind empty. The other side (shrunken) is VERY full, and there is no way to get the milk out! Will this be a problem?
When I grab her good teat and squeeze I don't feel it fill up. 

My other question is: The baby will nurse for a few seconds on the good side, try the bad shrunken side, and then go to the other side. She is energetic, and seems happy, she sleeps, doesn't cry, but sometimes when she is nursing she will cry and then go back to the teat. This is the first time I have ever had a baby goat, and I hope I am just over-reacting. The mother is not a first time mom.

Attached are some pictures of the mommy's udder, and one picture of the baby Heidi.

Thank you! 
Rachel


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

If the milk won't come out one side, the udder probably is either ruined by mastitis or the CAE virus. You should test your doe for CAE right away if you haven't. You don't want to start out with goats with diseased animals. You can also massage the bad side and see if there is a plug or if it is engorged. If you can't get anything out with massage, the prognosis is not good for the udder. The doeling looks to be a cross breed of some sort. If the mom is thin, she might not be making enough milk on the good side. Feel the doeling's belly to make sure she is getting enough. You may have to bottle feed her.


----------



## RAK123 (Aug 3, 2013)

Yes, the father was a Kiko/Boer mix. The previous owner told me that it was because her last kids she had (twin boys) only nursed on one side and that is why the udder is like that. Is this true? I have felt the baby's side, and it doesn't feel full. 

I will look into getting her CAE tested immediately! 
Thank you!


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Only nursing one side can make one side dry up early, but it won't make it blind (unable to express milk) - it should have more or less evened out after she kidded again. The baby's side won't feel full cause the baby is keeping it empty.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I agree. I would offer the baby a bottle now before she has a chance to get weak from not enough milk. I would also really try working that bad side and see if there is scar tissue or something that can be worked out. I would guess the good side is empty because that baby is drinking all the milk and maybe needs more than the mom is making.
Congratulations by way! that baby is adorable!


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

The kid is darling, but she most likely needs to be bottle fed.

Ditto on testing for CAE. Honestly, this is not a goat you want to keep. 

Here's the website of the company I use for testing:
http://www.biotracking.com/?q=goats/CAE/FAQS


----------



## RAK123 (Aug 3, 2013)

Okay, is there even anyone that would buy her? The baby is only a few days old, so how can I get her colostrum? Will y'all recommend a site for me to look at about bottle feeding? What formula would you suggest for me to use? Bottle brand? You can tell I am very new to this! 
Thanks!
Rachel


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Kids only need colostrum for the first day of life. She probably (hopefully) got enough of it, and if not, there's really no way to get it into her now, as their intestines close after the first day. Sorry, but you probably bought somebody's goat that they should have culled.  She could be a nice pet though, if she is healthy/CAE free. You can check her teeth to see her age, up to 4 years old...after that, it's harder. Goats have only lower incisors; 4 sets of them. They loose one set of baby incisors per year, and get big ones, starting in the middle. If you want to leave the kid with her dam-and there's really not much reason to take her away now, as she's already been exposed to any disease her dam may have-you could just offer her a bottle twice a day, as much as she wants. The mom may reject her if she starts smelling different, though; if so , you may end up with a full-on bottle baby. Use whole cow's milk from the grocery store, warm up until it's very warm, but not scalding hot. Your local farm store should have some nipples that fit on a pop bottle, usually they are black lamb nipples. Then you just need a pop/water bottle for the milk.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Ditto on what Nancy said. The kid is already contaminated with CAE if the dam is positive, and it's too late for colostrum now. 

Also, you aren't looking for someone to BUY the goat if she's CAE positive. You either barbecue her or compost her. SORRY!


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

If she is clean for CAE, then certainly someone would buy her. With her meat goat background, she could be grown out for that too if you were game for it.


----------



## JOY_Farm_Dairy_Goats (Dec 26, 2013)

Is it safe to eat a CAE + goat?


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes, CAE does not affect humans. But get the testing done before deciding anything else!


----------



## JOY_Farm_Dairy_Goats (Dec 26, 2013)

Ok that's what I thought, but have heard a few different things..


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Rachel, definitely get the CAE test then decide what to do. If she has CAE then you don't sell, as that would be unethical.
Did you work with her to try and get the "bad" side to milk out?


----------



## RAK123 (Aug 3, 2013)

Okay, I would be afraid that I wouldn't draw the blood properly, so would I take her to the vet? I have tried milking that side, but nothing comes out.


----------



## EmyAcres (Jul 3, 2013)

Yes you can take her to the vet but it really is very easy to draw the blood! Do you have someone that has a farm close by that might could come by and help you? Or you could pull it up on YouTube and watch videos about how to do it! I was scared the first time I did it as well but it really is very simple BUT you will need a helper to hold the goat still!


----------

